# Tatort Deister. Heute 13.30 Uhr !



## insider (13. April 2002)

Hallo!

Hab heut voll die Schote erlebt.

Fahre Rodenberg/Deisterstraße raus Richtung Deister über die Autobahnbrücke. Kommt mit kurz vorm Wald so ein dynamischer Läufer mit einem Hund an nem 10m langen Strick entgegen. Der Hund so mittelgroß und weiß. Der Typ sieht mich und versucht seinen Hund unter Kontrolle zu kriegen, indem er auf die Leine tritt. Ich rolle langsam im Schritttempo vorbei. Bin vorbei, das Vieh reißt sich los und kläfft wie von der Tarantel gestochen. Ich höre auf zu treten , da beißt mir der Köter in die linke Wade (so richtig mit Blut und Loch im Bein)

Und jetzt wirds richtig spannend!

Ich halte an und stelle den Typ zur Rede. Er meint das könne doch nicht so schlimm sein und ich solle mich doch nicht so anstellen. Dreht sich um und läuft weiter. Jetzt werd ich laut.
Der Typ winkt nur und läuft fröhlich weiter. 
Naja, ich hinterher. Mal sehn was er macht. 

Nach 1km hält er an. So, jetzt schaltet er sein Hirn ein, dachte ich. Aber denkste. Der Typ rennt querfeldein mit seinem Köter weiter und sucht die Flucht. Über Gräben und Furchen. Ich hinterher. 
Voll die Show!
Nach einigen 100m übern Acker kommen wir auf den Weg bei der Sauna 3 Steine raus. Nun wird mir die Sache doch zu blöd.
Ich hol mein Handy raus und ruf die Streife in Nenndorf an.
Die Jungs haben nen Wagen in der Nähe und 2min. später den Typ auf dem Radweg dingfest gemacht. 

Ich dazu und krieg mein Comming Out. Der Typ meint nur, ich hätte mich wohl beim biken verletzt. Der eine Wachtmeister guckt
sich meine Wunde an und wird laut. So richtig gib ihm... . "Wenn er an meiner Stelle gewesen wäre, hätte er den Hund mit nem Knüppel geschlagen." Nach einigem hin-und-her mit bösen Worten hat er dann die Tat gestanden und die Streife hat die Adressen aufgenommen.

Ich bin dann noch zum Arzt und hab mit ne Spritze geben lassen.
Zu Hause hab ich dann gemerkt, daß meine Hose auch ein Loch hat. Naja, der Typ hat ja ne Versicherung.

Fazit: Vorsicht vor dynamischem Läufer, in blauem Trainingsanzug
mit weißem Hund, im Großraum Deister.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Bischi (13. April 2002)

...ha´m sie den Köter wenigstens direkt an Ort und Stelle abgeknallt ? *gg*


mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (13. April 2002)

das Tier kann dafür wohl nichts - bei so einen verantwortunglosen Besitzer 
@insider: kannste mal kurz ne nähere Täterbeschreibung posten, damit wir auf unseren Touren gewarnt sind.


----------



## michael59 (13. April 2002)

Mein Mitgefühl:

und aüßerste Vorsicht mit dem Hundebiss. Außer bei Leguanen auf den Galapgossinseln wohnen wohl nirgens mehr Bakterien als in einem Hundemaul.


gute besserung

michael


----------



## evil_rider (13. April 2002)

ich hätte wie der wachmeister gesagt hat das vieh mitm knüppel zu klimp geschlagen, und wenn den typ wenn er mir dann blöde kommt auch noch verkackten köter


----------



## Hattrick (14. April 2002)

Danke für die Warnung
Unbedingt ärztliches Attest geben und krankschreiben lassen. Wenn Du arbeitest: Verdienstausfall geltend machen, Schmerzensgeld kann man immer verlangen. Wenn Du auch noch gestürzt sein solltest, kann sich auch mal schnell der Rahmen verziehen, die Laufräder müssen neu justiert werden (Kostenvoranschlag geben lassen) ...
Evtl. kann er auch wegen Unfallflucht (Anzeige bei Polizei) eine Klage an den Hals bekommen.
Der wird sich überlegen, dass ob er das nächste mal abhaut.

@insider: woher kommst Du ? wohnst ja anscheinend "nebenan"


----------



## Grip (14. April 2002)

Hi 

Also ich finde, daß solch dumme Jogger an eine kürzere Leine gehören. Is ja echt der Hammer  

Hunde können eigentlich nix für Ihre dämlichen, unfähigen Besitzer, aber so was geht einem schon ziemlich auf den Sack.

Ich hatte auch mal so'ne Begegnung mit 'nem dummen Herrchen. War auf'm Singletrail unterwegs und irgendein Wandersmann, war wohl der Ansicht, der gehöre ihm persönlich. Setzt der seinen Hund mitten auf den Trail und stellt sich mit verschränkten Armen daneben. Und das Tier (Dogge, oder so) war wahrlich nicht klein. Gott sei Dank war der Hund wohl erzogen (oder nur gelangweilt) und das Ganze ging ohne Bisse und nur mit einigen Wortgefechten ab.

 

Grip


----------



## insider (14. April 2002)

...für die Anteilnahme! )

Wenn ich mir die Sache so nach einem Tag noch einmal überlege, muß der Typ doch wirklich total schmerzfrei sein. Versucht mich da übers Acker abzuhängen und wird dann noch von der Polizei 
geschnappt. Ich an seiner Stelle, wäre vor den Bullen im Boden versunken, so peinlich wär mir das.

Aber manche Leute merken wirklich gar nichts!

@foxi: Wie gesagt, daß war son typischer Läufer-Typ.
180-185cm, schlank, sehr kurze dunkelblonde Haare.
Hatte nen dunkelblauen Trainingsanzug an. Der Hund
war son Mischling, weis und an nem 10m blauen Strick.
Also nicht so ein Aufwickelding. Er kommt aus Rodenberg,
Grover Straße (den Namen laß ich hier lieben weg).

@Hattrick: Ja, praktisch nebenan. Aus Hülsede.

Gruß


----------

